# My favorite items



## OldBottleDigger (Oct 26, 2012)

This heavy glass rolling pin belonged to my mother. I'm surprised it doesn't have cracks in it, as every time my brother and I saw her using it, which was often, we asked "what was it you bought in that?"  She never hit us over the head with it although we always asked.  During the war, when all the metal was going to the war effort, things were being packaged in glass. She said this was filled with syrup. The cork has been in it as long as I remember, but not sure how they were originally sealed. No screw bands outside or inside. I use it frequently.


----------



## OldBottleDigger (Oct 26, 2012)

My second prized possession is this Homer Laughlin Bowl and Pitcher. Belonged to my grandmother. I've read that the Lion and Eagle emblem on the bottom was not used after 1900.


----------



## OldBottleDigger (Oct 26, 2012)

The emblem on the bottom. The combined bowl and pitcher stand about 14 inches high.


----------



## epackage (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice to have stuff from family...[]


----------

